# 1,000-Acre QDM Lease in Wilkes County



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 20, 2018)

I anticipate 1 opening in our 1,000-ac lease. Limited to 4 members max. Beautiful private property. Long term lease. Land is a mix of mature hardwoods, mature pine-hardwood mixed stands, and planted pine. 

Excellent deer and turkey hunting. Some hogs. This area is known for producing 130-150 class bucks with an occasional 160-class. Dues are $3500. There is no campsite on the property.

Too many hunt clubs get ruined by accepting too many members who hunt too much, bring too many guests, and kill more game than the land can support. Our farm is the opposite. We are only open to candidates who want max quality hunting and minimum pressure.


----------



## rchambers9839559 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Colmac (Jan 29, 2018)

*Col mac*

I'm interested in the membership please call me Mike mcbride 470 -309-8820


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 9, 2018)

UPDATE: The slot is filled. Thanks rchambers and colmac for contacting me.


----------



## randy51 (Feb 9, 2018)

interested; looking mainly for turkey hunting call :randy 706 224 1122


----------

